# How Detailed Is Your Mileage Log?



## JonnyBoston (Feb 4, 2017)

I have just been writing down how many total miles I drove each day (actual Lyft driving, plus driving around to get to hot spots).

Should I actually be writing every single trip out or at least be noting beginning of the day and end of day mileage?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Start car, write down odometer in log, turn on app.

end of day, turn off app, write down odometer

both entries take up one line on a page in a note book:

3/25/17 start 139,516, end 139,744, 228 mi, 11,438 ytd


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

I write down mileage when I get in car and turn it on. Then when I "light the lamp" (turn on the app) I record that also. I record when I get a ping, when I p/u PAX or Eats, and when I drop off.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

So for tax purposes, do you need to know the odometer reading for each trip/day or just the beginning of the year and end of the year, recording just miles driven for each trip/day?


----------



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

Let's say you're home and you turn on the app and you get a request..how would you classify the miles you drive from your starting point/location to pick-up location on a mile tracker app? Personal or business?


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

It is pretty easy guys. Each day I Uber I write down the last 3 digits on my odometer when I start and when I finish. Subtract the 2 numbers and then put it in an excel spreadsheet with other numbers like my earnings and the amount of money i spent on gas. This gives me figures like my hourly rate. I also keep track of my ratings. It is also good to look at for certain seasonal dates and I can compare one weekend from one year to the next year. Anyway I am a numbers guy and it really helps me a lot.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

iamnightmare73 said:


> Let's say you're home and you turn on the app and you get a request..how would you classify the miles you drive from your starting point/location to pick-up location on a mile tracker app? Personal or business?


That depends on if you "CAN" accept fares where you lived and if you ever log on for the drive to where you try to get your first trip.

If you can't and drive a good distance, that's up to your compass if you want to deduct it or not.

There's also the concept of "home office" that allows you to deduct all miles going to customer meetings and returning back to your home office.

In the spirit of the law, you work from home out of your car?

Deduct it all... All the the IRS has is your word that it's not accurate if you have it in your log. The mileage that uber records is woefully inaccurate and assumes that after you drop off anywhere you immediately park in the passengers driveway to wait for your next ping. Which is A. creepy, and B. inaccurate.

Wanna be honest?

It's using your car for business, not a commute.

With taxis...

If you can pick up from your house legally, there is no commute to or from your home to where you start, as theoretically you could pick up anywhere along the way.

Taxes for ride sharing are identical to taxes with taxis, no joke, it's the laws being applied to both. whether you own the car, or rent it by the day or week it's setup the same.


----------



## iamnightmare73 (May 2, 2017)

Thank you Mears Troll Number 4.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

iamnightmare73 said:


> Let's say you're home and you turn on the app and you get a request..how would you classify the miles you drive from your starting point/location to pick-up location on a mile tracker app? Personal or business?


Business


----------



## Robert McLendon (Oct 23, 2017)

LAuberX said:


> Start car, write down odometer in log, turn on app.
> 
> end of day, turn off app, write down odometer
> 
> ...


The IRS rules say you have to specify a "Destination" for each mileage entry in your log. What do you put for this?


----------

